# T2i/550D shutter count



## Lost Hawaiian

I've used a few programs like 1D Count and Cancount, but as far as I know they only work on my 1 series bodies. From everything I've ever heard, the only one that can tell with accuracy is Canon on the non-1 series.

Having said that, I haven't looked into this for a couple of years and have no experience with the software you mentioned, so it might be possible there's something out there that will do it. Obviously Canon has a method.









Two things I might mention. If your file numbering is continuous, you can estimate shutter actuations by file number. On the bodies I have they roll over every 10,000 clicks, but that's how I track them on my 20D and 40D.
Since you said it's refurbished, was it done by Canon factory services, or a third party? I do know that when they refurb a body they usually replace the shutter. I got that tip from my local Canon rep. (of course, he may have been just trying to get me to buy another body







). From what he's told me though, in a lot of cases, you're better off buying a Canon refurb over new because it goes through a more stringent QA process.

Hope this helps,

Rich

P.S. Congrats on the DSLR...now you can start saving for all the lenses you just have to have.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

EOS Info should work since you have a Digic IV Rebel:

http://astrojargon.net/EOSInfo.aspx


----------



## youra6

Thanks guys. I have heard from a few that EOS info will not work, but I'll gladly check it out.

Speaking of lenses, any good ones that are around 200 dollars? It can be refurbished.


----------



## Exidous

If you are just looking for an all-round lens then This guy would be a good choice. You just need to decide what you want to do with it. Only issue at $200.00 will be the lack of image stabalization and lower quality elements obviously. Either way Tamron is generally considered to have better "glass" quality for the price than that of Canon.

One thing to check for on the t2i and others I'm sure are low light hot pixels. I was taking fire works pictures on the 4th with my t2i that is about a year old and counted 12 hot pixels at a 3200 ISO. This is very rarely an issue with lighting above night time. The various "fixes" on the net did not work. :-(


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6;14225777*
> Thanks guys. I have heard from a few that EOS info will not work, but I'll gladly check it out.
> 
> Speaking of lenses, any good ones that are around 200 dollars? It can be refurbished.


EOS Info won't work for the T1i, but the list says nothing about the T2i. Let us know either way.

You could easily buy a Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II brand new for well under $200. That's a typical first lens purchase (not counting the kit lens of course). I can think of numerous other lenses in that range, but I would suggest deciding for yourself what kind of lens you want next. Just get started with what you have, and you'll figure out what focal lengths and features you want in a lens. Read lens reviews and look at flickr groups for particular lenses to get an idea of what lens you want next.


----------



## MistaBernie

EOSInfo did not work on my T1i, but I keep hearing that Gphoto does work.

Is the refurb directly from Canon? If so, your shutter count could be as low as < 100 (but nothing is ever guaranteed)..

*Edit:* Gone, when I hit reply and your message came up that started out really closely to the way mine started, I was like 'what the crap-- how did I just post as GT?!'.

How's the move going / did it go?


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie;14225871*
> EOSInfo did not work on my T1i, but I keep hearing that Gphoto does work.
> 
> Is the refurb directly from Canon? If so, your shutter count could be as low as < 100 (but nothing is ever guaranteed)..
> 
> *Edit:* Gone, when I hit reply and your message came up that started out really closely to the way mine started, I was like 'what the crap-- how did I just post as GT?!'.
> 
> How's the move going / did it go?


LOL, great minds. Almost done moving, everything out of the old place and into the new, thanks for asking.


----------



## Lost Hawaiian

What kind of shooting are you interested in? Did the body come with a kit lens of any sort?

If it's your first DSLR I would recommend a good mid-range zoom. My wife never takes off her 28-135 first generation IS lens. It's a beater, and a lot of folks think it's a cheap lens, but she can go out and get better images than I can with an L lens (it really is irritating, but she has a good eye especially for street photography







). I would recommend _against_ any EF-S lenses though, because at some point you might upgrade to an APS-H or full-frame and it would be useless. If you know you will always stick with APS-C then Canon does have a good EF-S lineup. Also, third-party lens manufacturers are not a bad option. I still have the 4 Sigma lenses I started with some years ago and I use 3 of them with my 1V, and the 4th I had re-chipped to work with digital.

If you have a good camera store around you, I would go and check out their selection to see what you like. Find what focal lengths will be best for your style, then do a little research on the old interwebs to see what fits. I usually am leery of going by the salesman's advice as I've found that depending on what type of deals they are getting from the manufacturer, they will push what's best for them, not for you. But if you know what you want going in, you can find the better deal.

If photography is something you plan to invest a lot of time in, I would advise to buy the best glass you can because you will probably at some point upgrade your bodies to get better features and there's no sense in having to buy lenses in the same ranges again.

whew...didn't mean to talk your ear off...just my 2c worth...

Hope this helps,

Rich


----------



## youra6

It came with the 18-55mm lens. I'm thinking about upgrading, but it will have to be later down the road. Maybe I'll find out that photography just isn't my forte and abandon it.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost Hawaiian;14225970*
> What kind of shooting are you interested in? Did the body come with a kit lens of any sort?
> 
> If it's your first DSLR I would recommend a good mid-range zoom. My wife never takes off her 28-135 first generation IS lens. It's a beater, and a lot of folks think it's a cheap lens, but she can go out and get better images than I can with an L lens (it really is irritating, but she has a good eye especially for street photography
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). *I would recommend against any EF-S lenses though, because at some point you might upgrade to an APS-H or full-frame and it would be useless.* If you know you will always stick with APS-C then Canon does have a good EF-S lineup.


I'm going to disagree with this. I went from APS-C to FF myself and owned several EF-S lenses. Canon's EF-S lineup is high quality and shouldn't be disregarded because someone *might* go FF one day (most people don't actually do it in my experience, being cost prohibitive). Lenses sell quite easily and for most of their purchase price. When I went FF, I sold two EF-S lenses (17-55 and 60 f/2.8 macro) in the same day I posted them at POTN, and for 90% of retail.


----------



## MistaBernie

+1 on what GT said above -- buy used, sell used. Time it right, and you can actually break even (or close enough that it's negligible). Heck, I sold my Crumpler 7MDH for $.15 more than I bought it for (40 minutes after I listed it).

Then, I found new ones on sale at the place I picked up my 492RC head today for $105.. if only I could find a way to get them cheaper and resell..

EF-S lenses are very high quality, but the good ones come at a premium. If you have the 18-55, check out Target for sales on the 55-250. I think they were as low as $150 new last week or so; otherwise, I found the 28-135 to be a great walk-around lens for the money (used, can be had for ~$200, less if you're patient).


----------



## Lost Hawaiian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow;14226027*
> I'm going to disagree with this. I went from APS-C to FF myself and owned several EF-S lenses. Canon's EF-S lineup is high quality and shouldn't be disregarded because someone *might* go FF one day (most people don't actually do it in my experience, being cost prohibitive). Lenses sell quite easily and for most of their purchase price. When I went FF, I sold two EF-S lenses (17-55 and 60 f/2.8 macro) in the same day I posted them at POTN, and for 90% of retail.


Don't get me wrong, I do agree that some of the EF-S lenses are good quality. The _only_ reason I would go against them is for compatibilty issues. Maybe I should have said that for _me_, it wasn't a path I wanted to take since I wanted to be able to swap any of my lenses with any of my bodies.










Rich


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie;14226129*
> +1 on what GT said above -- buy used, sell used. Time it right, and you can actually break even (or close enough that it's negligible). Heck, I sold my Crumpler 7MDH for $.15 more than I bought it for (40 minutes after I listed it).
> 
> Then, I found new ones on sale at the place I picked up my 492RC head today for $105.. if only I could find a way to get them cheaper and resell..
> 
> EF-S lenses are very high quality, but the good ones come at a premium. If you have the 18-55, check out Target for sales on the 55-250. I think they were as low as $150 new last week or so; otherwise, I found the 28-135 to be a great walk-around lens for the money (used, can be had for ~$200, less if you're patient).


I sold my 50/1.4 for $100 more than I paid for it new, and a 70-200 f/4 IS for the retail price I paid. POTN! Only bodies consistently sell for less, but even they depreciate much more slowly than PC components.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost Hawaiian;14226131*
> Don't get me wrong, I do agree that some of the EF-S lenses are good quality. The _only_ reason I would go against them is for compatibilty issues. Maybe I should have said that for _me_, it wasn't a path I wanted to take since I wanted to be able to swap any of my lenses with any of my bodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich


Yeah, I see what you mean, but a beginner shouldn't avoid EF-S lenses, or third-party APS-C lenses for that matter. There are so many choices for APS-C lenses that only sticking with FF lenses seriously limits your options. For example, you can't get a UWA lens for crop unless you buy crop-only lenses.


----------



## youra6

I could not get EOSinfo to work on my camera. After trying a few more programs, I finally resorted to using gphoto2 (with Fedora). Found out that my camera has already taken 4300 pictures. Not too happy about that.


----------



## ljason8eg

4300 is nothing. I think the Rebel shutters are rated for 100,000 clicks anyway.


----------



## youra6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


4300 is nothing. I think the Rebel shutters are rated for 100,000 clicks anyway.


I read that too. Im just a wee bit disappointed considering some people on SD.net had cameras with about 100+ actuations.


----------



## MistaBernie

I've heard people get refurbs closer to 7-8k; while 4300 is relatively high, if it's been refurbished by Canon then it's absolutely fine.

At that level of clicks, it was probably a store demo that was sent back. Every time Im in Bestbuy, I'm personally guilty of putting ~100 clicks on the display 7D or the 5Dii if they have one







whoever gets those refurbs are gonna haaaaaate me.


----------

